#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Ubuntu 10.04: Erro no login do modo gráfico. Gerenciador de Energia do Gnome

## cerealkiller

Olá pessoal. Faz tempo que ando sumido daqui do Under. Tinha dado uma parada com o linux. E, pra variar, volto com um problema...  :Smile: 
Instalei o Ubuntu 10.04 no meu notebook. Achei ele show de bola. Uma rapidez incrível pra iniciar e um visual ainda mais bonito do que as versões anteriores.

O problema aconteceu quando eu instalei uns pacotes (emesene, amsn e outro que não lembro). Depois da instalação (que foi bem sucedida), eu rebootei.

Depois disso, quando chega na tela de login, eu seleciono meu usuário e digito a senha. Ele demora uns 5 segundos e aparece uma mensagem no canto superior direito da tela, dizendo:
Problema na Instalação!
Os padrões de configuração para o Gerenciador de Energia do Gnome não foram instalados corretamente.
Por favor entre em contato com o administrador do computador.

Estranho né? Já tentei iniciar em modo texto... loga normal, mas não inicia o ambiente gráfico.

Não sei o que fazer. E não queria ter que reinstalar o sistema todo. Procurei na internet e não achei nada. Pode ser que seja um bug. Ou algum pacote corrompido.
Tirei uma foto da tela, pra quem quiser ver:
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/7...uerrologin.jpg

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo você esta digitando a senha direto no teclado, ou no teclado virtual que o ubuntu tem ?

----------


## JuniorLinux

Seguinte...

se loga como root em modo de texto e remove esses programas que você instalou:

*apt-get remove amsn

apt-get remove emesene*

e remove tbm esse outro que tu instalou aí. Depois reinicia e vê no que dá.

Só um lembrete: Dê preferência aos fontes.

----------


## cerealkiller

Oi.
Direto no teclado. Mas não é erro de senha. Ele demora uns 5 segundos, dá uma 'piscada na tela' (parece que some o X e volta a aparecer a tela do console, iniciando xxxxx [OK]).
E depois dá esse erro no canto superior direito, como eu anexei na imagem.

----------


## mktguaruja

Ja tentou fazer a reinstalação do S.O ?




> Oi.
> Direto no teclado. Mas não é erro de senha. Ele demora uns 5 segundos, dá uma 'piscada na tela' (parece que some o X e volta a aparecer a tela do console, iniciando xxxxx [OK]).
> E depois dá esse erro no canto superior direito, como eu anexei na imagem.

----------


## cerealkiller

> Seguinte...
> 
> se loga como root em modo de texto e remove esses programas que você instalou:
> 
> *apt-get remove amsn
> 
> apt-get remove emesene*
> 
> e remove tbm esse outro que tu instalou aí. Depois reinicia e vê no que dá.
> ...


Júnior, vou ver isso. Não tinha tentado remover os pacotes que eu instalei por último. Eu apenas tinha entrado no console e tentado iniciar o X, mas não tinha dado.
Vou fazer isso e depois aviso se deu algum resultado.

----------


## cerealkiller

> Ja tentou fazer a reinstalação do S.O ?


 Cara, eu gostaria de deixar isso pra último caso. Porque eu instalei e configurei bastante coisa nele. E também porque instalei tudo na mesma partição, não criei uma /home. Então vou tentar ver se eu consigo encontrar uma solução.

Vou reiniciar agora ele no linux e remover os pacotes pra ver no que dá. Daqui a pouco eu volto (de preferência pelo Ubuntu... hehe)

----------


## mktguaruja

Concerteza vai voltar, hehe

Eu aqui também instalei o Ubuntu 10.04, e tirei o ruindows é outro muito muito mais rapido e pratico. =D





> Cara, eu gostaria de deixar isso pra último caso. Porque eu instalei e configurei bastante coisa nele. E também porque instalei tudo na mesma partição, não criei uma /home. Então vou tentar ver se eu consigo encontrar uma solução.
> 
> Vou reiniciar agora ele no linux e remover os pacotes pra ver no que dá. Daqui a pouco eu volto (de preferência pelo Ubuntu... hehe)

----------


## cerealkiller

> Concerteza vai voltar, hehe
> 
> Eu aqui também instalei o Ubuntu 10.04, e tirei o ruindows é outro muito muito mais rapido e pratico. =D


Adivinha?
Tô de volta, e o melhor, pelo Ubuntu 10.04!
Que coisa doida a razão do problema, doida e boba até.

Loguei como root, no modo gráfico mesmo, e recebi a mensagem de que existia 0 bite livre na partição. Então foi só fazer uma limpezinha básica e pronto, reiniciei e voltei com o meu usuário padrão e deu tudo certo.

O que achei estrado foi essa mensagem, de erro no Gerenciador de Energia do Gnome, na a ver né... acho que não tinha espaço na hora de carregá-lo.

Mas menos mal, tudo resolvido.

 :Congrats: Obrigado aos que responderam. :Congrats: 

[RESOLVIDO]

Já pensou se eu tenho reinstalado tudo? Só de raiva... hehehe. Que bom que insisti um pouco. Valeu a pena.

----------


## vechnos

Olá pessoal

Isso é falta de espaço na partição, parece meio sem lógica mas depois que vc liberar um pouco de espaço vai funcionar normalmente.

Entre em modo texto (CTRL+ALT+F1) e por lá tente liberar espaço (confira usando o df -h).

Depois de reiniciar ele volta a funcionar normalmente.

Abraços

----------


## saycusca

Eu tive o mesmo problema, porém, ao atualizar o Ubuntu 10.04 para o 10.10; consegui a seguinte solução: na tela em que aparece o erro, digitei 'ctrl+alt+f1', então aparece o terminal, loguei como o usuário normal, e então 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', aí ele terminará de fazer a instalação dos arquivos baixados. Então reiniciei o sistema, e entrou na tela de login normal, sem bug. É isso!

----------

